# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'lı Salih'in Türkmelere Zulmü

## bozok

*PKK'lı Salih'in Türkmelere Zulmü*


 

*Tazehurmatu katliamı ve PKK'lı Salih'in Türkmelere zulmü. Türkmen kasabası Tazehurmatu haritadan silinmek istendi.*


*Ali Kerküklü, İstihbarat Oyunları Petrol Ve Kerkük’ün Yazarı* 

Kerkük'ün 20 km. güneyindeki Türkmen kasabası Tazehurmatu’da 20 Haziran 2009 Cumartesi günü öğle saatlerinde meydana gelen patlamada en az 83 kişi hayatını kaybetti ve 200’ün üstünde Türkmen yaralandı. 

Tazehurmatu’nun merkezindeki cami yakınında Pazar yerinde bomba yüklü kamyon patladı.Bu toplu katliamı yapanlar kana susamış,canavar ve hasta ruhlu insanlar olmalıdır.Bir anlamda bu patlamadaki hedef ve amaç Türkmen kasabası Tazehurmatuyu haritadan silmekti.Bu eli kanlılar Irak Türklerini asla yok edemeyeceklerdir,güçleri de buna yetmeyecektir.Diktatör Saddam Hüseyin de Irak Türklerini yok etmeye yemin etmişti,yok edebildi mi? Saddam’ın sonunu herkes gördü.İnanın Türkmenlere bunları yapanların sonu da Saddam’kinden daha beter olacaktır. 

Tazehurmatu’ya koşan yüzlerce Türkmen’in yardımı ile ölenlerin cesetleri toplanırken, yaralılar da Hastanelere ulaştırıldı. ülen ve yaralıların çoğunu, kadın,yaşlı ve çocuklar oluşturuyordu. 

Patlama sonucu savaş alanına dönen Tazehurmatu’da 150’ın üzerinde evin de yıkıldığını yetkililer tarafından bildirildi. Bütün Türkmenleri yasa boğan bu faciadan dolayı Türkmen bölgelerinde 3 günlük yas ilan edildi. Yürekleri burkan ve vahşetten öte bir insanlık faciasına dönüşen bu hain ve korkak saldırı, Irak Türklerini haklı davalarından asla yıldıramayacaktır.Tam tersine Irak Türkleri haklı davalarına sımsıkı sarılacaklardır .Bir yiğit şehit olur,bin yiğit doğar.Türkmen anaları daha ne yiğitler doğuracaktır.Türkmen toplumu ve özellikle Tazehurmatudaki insanlarımıza başsağlığı, şehit düşen masum Türkmenlere Allah’tan rahmet,mekanları cennet ve yaralarımıza da acil şifalar diliyoruz.Hepimiz Tuzhurmatuluyuz. 



*PKK’LI SALİH* 

Yıllardır Kürtler, Irak’ın Kuzeyine ve o bölgeden Türkiye ve yurtdışına seyahat eden her Türkmeni sorgulama ve soruşturmaya tabi tutmuşlardır. Bu Türkmen Irak vatandaşı da olsa, yabancı ülkenin pasaportuna sahip de olsa, yine sorgulanmaktadır. Yıllardan beri Kürtlerin yönetiminde olan Türkmen şehri Erbil, Süleymaniye ve Dohuk şehirlerine giriş ve kontrol noktaları, Türkmenler için işkence barınağı olmuştur. Bu kontrol noktalarında sorgulamalar başlar ve şansın iyi giderse, orada tanıdığın varsa (Kefil) ve Kürtçe de biliyorsan o zaman bu şehirlere giriş yapabilirsin. şayet yolculuk Dohuk, Zaho ve Türkiye ise en az 20–30 kontrol noktasından geçmelisin (Hani Irak’ın Kuzeyi Güvenliydi). Aluka Kontrol noktasında (Aluka, Dohuk’a 15–20 dakikalık ve Türkiye sınır kapısına 1 saatlik mesafededir) Türkmenler için özel bir sorgulama ve soruşturma odası vardır. Aluka Kontrol noktasındaki Peşmergeler önce milliyetini (Arap, Türk, Kürt) sorar, Kimlik, pasaport ve Ehliyete bakarak Türkmenleri hemen sorgulama odasına gönderirler. Kadın, erkek, yaşlı, genç ve çocuk demeden her Türkmen sorgu ve soruşturmaya tabi tutulur. Bu sorgu ve soruşturmayı yürüten kişi ise PKK’lı Salih kod adını kullanan Türkiye Kürtlerinden olan bir Türk vatandaşıdır. Kod Adlı PKK’lı Salih bu göreve KDP yetkilileri tarafından (KDP, Mesut BARZANİ’nin Partisi) atanmış, maaşını da onlardan alır.Anlayacağnız dünün PKK’lısı bugün Kürt istihbaratı (PARASTİN) için çalışmaktadır.şimdi soracaksınız ki, Türkiye Kürdü olduğunu nereden biliyorsunuz? Bu kişi, sorgulama yazılarını Türkiye Türkçesiyle yazmaktadır. Arapça bilmez, Türkçeyi Güneydoğu şivesiyle konuşur. Kürtçe şivesi ise Türkiye Kürtlerinin şivesidir. Tipik bir Kürt yapısı vardır: orta boylu, siyah saçlı ve siyah bıyıklı, esmer ve az tıknaz yapıdadır. Onu hemen hemen bütün Türkmenler tanır, hatta Irak Türkleri onun için hoyrat bile düzenlemişlerdir. 

*Bağla Başını Türkmanı* 
*Tanısın PKK’lı Salih Seni* 

Bu insan düşmanı kişinin, MOSSAD (İsrail İstihbarat ürgütü) tarafından eğitildiği bilinmektedir. PKK’lı Salih’in tek görevi vardır: Irak Türklerini yıldırmak, sindirmek ve psikolojik baskı altında tutmaktır. Türkmenlere eziyet etmek için PKK’li Salih’e sınırsız yetki verilmiştir. Dohuk, Zaho ve Türkiye’ye giden bütün araba ve otobüs şoförlerini korkutup tehdit etmektedir. Bu şoförlerin bazıları Türkmenler hakkında PKK’lı Salih’e bilgi aktarmaktadırlar; Aluka kontrol noktasından geçmeyen şoförlerin ise ehliyetlerine el koyup trafiğe çıkmalarını engellemektedir. Türkmenler, şoförlere başka bir yoldan geçmelerini istediklerinde şoförler, PKK’lı Salih’e uğramaları gerektiğini söylemektedirler, yani, anlayacağınız, PKK’lı Salih’in gazabından korkmaktadırlar. PKK’lı Salih’in sorgu odasının kapısı önünde yüzlerce Türkmen beklemektedir. Kadın, erkek, yaşlı, genç, çocuk, soğukta, sıcakta, yağmurda ve karda- hiç fark etmez. Türkmenler, açık alanda, sorgu odasının kapısı önünde sorgulanma sırasını beklerler; sıranın gelmesi saatler sürmektedir. Sorgulanmaya alınanlara üst aramasını PKK’lı Salih kendi yapmaktadır. Kimlik, pasaport fotokopisini ister, yoksa, fotokopiyi kendi çeker. Adres ve telefon numaralarını, cep telefonundaki numaralar ve hafıza kartını tek tek inceler, kim bunlar, diye sorar? Bu kişiler hakkında bilgi ister, niçin ve nereye gidildiğini, gidilen yerin adresi ve telefon numarasını da alır. CD veya CD’ler varsa bu CD’ler tek tek incelenir. üğrenci ise hangi üniversite ve bölümde okuduğu sorulur, öğrencinin notları ve adresi istenir, çantası didik didik aranır. Nasıl geçindiği, burs alıp almadığını bilmek ister. Hele Türkiye’de öğrenciyse Allah o öğrencinin yardımcısı olsun; çünkü bütün suçlamalar,iftiralar ve tehditler kendisine yöneltilir. Bulduğu en ufak şeyden sorgulamayı genişletir, örneğin, küçük bir kağıt, not, yazı, gazete kupürü, kitap, dergi ve fotoğraf bulduğunda Peşmergeleri çağırarak o kişiyi tutuklattırır. Tutuklanan kişi günlerce işkence ve psikolojik baskıdan geçirilir. Bazen de Türkmenleri kontrolden geçirmeyip geri göndererek, geçişlerine izin verdirmez. Geri gönderilenler diğer kontrol noktasında Peşmergeler tarafından tutuklanıp hapse atılır. Sizce İsrail’e girmek bundan daha kolay değil midir? İnsanın aklına şu soru gelir: neden sadece Türkmenler bu insanlık dışı yöntemle sorgulanmaktadır? Bir suç mu işlediler? Başkaları gibi devlete silah mı çektiler? Devleti yağmalayıp talan mı ettiler? ülkeleri Irak’a ihanet edip de ülkelerini mi sattılar? Hayır. Türkmenlere bu kin, nefret, eziyet, işkence ve haksızlık nedendir? Diktatör ve totaliter ülkelerde bunlar yapılır, ama hani Irak’a demokrasi ve özgürlük gelmişti!. Irak’lı Kürtlerin yorumuna göre demokrasi ve özgürlük sözcüklerinin anlamı baskı, zulüm, işkence ve diğerlerine yaşama hakkı tanımamaktır.Irak Türkleri tüm dünyaya sesleniyor: O masum gördüğünüz Irak’lı Kürtler, biz Türkmenlere kendi yurdumuzda yaşama hakkı tanımıyor!Dün merhamet dilenenler,bugün barbar olmuşlar.Yani Saddam’a rahmet okutuyorlar.Irak Türklerine yapılan bu baskı,zulüm,işkence ve haksızlıkları uluslararası platform ve insan hakları kuruluşlarına taşımalıyız.Parti ve sivil kuruluşlarımız bu olaylara sessiz kalmamalıdır.Tabi ki birlikte bu olayların üzerine gitmeliyiz. 

Irak kurulduğundan beri Irak Türklerinin yüzü gülmemiştir. 35 senelik Saddam baskısından kurtuldular, derken, aynı baskıya Kürtler tarafından maruz kalmaktalar! 

Aluka kontrol noktası, Simel (Simele, Sumayyil) kasabasına çok yakındır. Simel Donuk’a bağlıdır, şehrin batısında ve şehir merkezine 16 km uzaklıktadır. Aynı zaman da Simel Zaho’ya götüren uluslar arası yol üzerindedir. Simel, Asurilerin yoğun yaşadığı bir kasabadır. Ağustos 1933’te Simel’de, Asurilere Kürtler tarafından büyük bir katliam yapıldı, yüzlerce Asuri hunharca öldürüldü ve tarihe de* “SİMEL KATLİAMI”* olarak geçti. Bu katliamı Kürt General Bekir SITKI ve taraftarı yapmıştı. 



*Alberta/Kanada* 

18 Ağustos 1933 Tarihli Kanada’da Yayınlanan Lethbridge Herald Gazetesinin Kürtler tarafından Asurilere Yapılan Katliamı Kaleme Aldığı Yazısı 

Temmuz 1959’da Irak Türklerine de Kürtler tarafından bu katliamın aynısı yapılmıştı. 3 gün 3 gece Türkmenler vahşice öldürüldü ve bu olay, tarihe *“KERKüK KATLİAMI”* adıyla geçti. Kadere bakın: Katliamın yapıldığı yolun kenarında (Simel) Irak Türkleri baskı, zulüm, işkence ve tutuklamalara maruz kalmakta ve bu durum karşısında, ne yazık ki, kimsenin kılı bile kıpırdamamaktadır. Galiba Irak Türkleri insan sayılmamaktadır. 


*Ali Kerküklü* 

*28.06.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

